# Healthy birthday treats for daycare?



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions about making or buying healthy (or at least not totally made of sugar) treats that we can bring to DD's daycare to celebrate her second birthday (this Friday)? Some of the other kids have been bringing birthday cakes and the usual traditional sugar-ful cupcakes and such...

I'd like to do something that isn't so unhealthy (since it seems like every week there's a birthday there!), but still fun and that the kids will actually eat!

Any ideas?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Berries dipped in yogurt? I was just at a 2 year old's birthday party yesterday and he had a low sugar angel food cake topped with berries and plain yogurt. It was a huge hit with all the toddlers there (and the grown ups too!
















ETA: As a child care provider, I wanted to say thanks for supplying the treats for the daycare! I am sure the provider will be thrilled to not to have to supply the treats, and to see that you are sending healthy snacks!


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, that's a great idea! I was just thinking about doing something with fruit, and yogurt seems like a great idea. Plus it's DD's favourite food EVER.

(I'm glad that this will make the daycare providers' job easier, as you mention!







I emailed them to inquire about allergies the other kids may have. I'm sure there's a lactose free yogurt available somewhere, we'll have to check the grocery store this week).


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Fruit and mini muffins have been popular with my DS's daycare, where they really encourage healthy snacks.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

You could also try a "fruit Pizza". Roll out dough for sugar cookies(you could reduce the amt. of sugar in the recipe), bake. When done, top with frosting(cut back on the sugar or don't use frosting, just use cream cheese)and sliced fresh fruit!







:


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you for checking on allergies. My daughter is that kid at daycare with the food issues. I completely love the mom who brought a lollypop along with the other treats so my DD could have something special. She's used to getting something different from the other kids.

How about jello cups made with fruit juice with fruit added. You could put yogurt on all but the milk allergy kid's. There is soy yogurt but I've never seen it at a regular grocery store, only at Trader Joe's or Whole Foods in my area.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I made oatmeal cookies with raisins. I decreased the amount of sugar by 1/3. Everyone ate them and had smiles on their faces.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Banana bread "cupcakes" (really just banana bread muffins) with cream cheese/butter/agave frosting. Yum!


----------

